# Computer desk in Oak



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Well I got most of the AWO machined up and started on the computer desk late yesterday. I think I must be on steroids as I got the main carcass built almost ready for assembly.

I then made a start on the internals and got those cut to size.

Got to change the thicknesser blades tomorrow as the Oak has taken it's toll on them.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I really enjoy seeing other peoples computer desk ideas and am looking forward to seeing yours completed . Looks like a great start


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Another good looking piece Alan. When do you have time off?


----------



## Rogerdodge (Apr 24, 2014)

Looks good , Alan . Do you sharpen your blades yourself ( I know Tormek do a jig ) or send them away ?


Rog


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Thanks. I send my blades away to be sharpened as the thicknesser blades are 16" long and I don't fancy trying to sharpen those. MY planer blades are only 6" but it is far cheaper for me to send them all for sharpening. 
Well after fitting the new set of blades in the thicknesser I made a start on the top. This took me a lot longer than I anticipated as it was pretty fiddly in places. The centre panels are fitted loose with T&G's. I ran out of time to glue it all up so will do that on Monday.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Looks good, Alan. It always amazes me that you get so much good work done in such a small amount of time. I would still be agonizing over small details and wouldn't have the first piece assembled yet. Keep us posted. Jim.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Thanks Jim. It is a case of having to work quickly due to it being my business as the bills don't stop. LOL I got a bit more done today. I started by getting the top in a glue up and left it in the clamps. Then started work on the drawer frames. I altered the design a little and placed the drawers in the centre. This was due to the hinges which will be concealed ones which would foul the drawers if they were fitted at the left hand side. Rather than make the drawers smaller I opted to put them in the centre. Anyway by the end of today I had the top out of the clamps and the drawer frames finished.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Looks nice Alan.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

sweet...


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Thanks guys. I got the drawer front made today.

Spent most of this afternoon making the doors and got them in glue up at the end of the day.

I also glued up some pieces in preparation for the drawers.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Today started well as i set up the box joint jig.

I cracked on and got about three sides done and then disaster struck! I had been concentrating on cutting the pins and hadn't noticed the router cutter had risen in the collet! :fie:

It doesn't show in the photo but the fingers had gradually increased in depth! You can just see the difference on the far side of this shot.

So it was back to the start again to make another side piece after clamping up the collet tight.  
I eventually got all of the pieces done and ready for assembly.

After a good sanding and putting a groove into the sides I cut a frew pieces of thin ply for the bottoms and did some assembly.

With all four of the boxes in glue up I finished off the details on the top by rounding over the edge and smoothing out the corners.

Next I made a start on the slide out keyboard tray using a piece of veneered MDF. I started lipping the edges with some solid Oak. I left these in a glue up overnight and will finish the drawers and the slide out in the morning.


----------



## Rogerdodge (Apr 24, 2014)

Good recovery Alan , same thing happened to me wrt bit slipping down the collet; got neurotic about checking the depth of cut now !


Rog


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Wow she's coming along nicely . I just cringed when I read the part about the bit rising up . I would have been quite distraught at that point 

Glad to hear you got threw it though


----------



## lenh (Feb 27, 2009)

Alan, for the box joints: what brand of router? spiral bit? collet adapter?


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Hi Len. I have the Hitachi M12V in the table fitted with an Extreme Extension and use a straight cutter rather than a spiral for my box joints. I did try a spiral cutter once but it did creep even with the collet tight. 
I got all of the drawers sanded and then routed the finger hole in the fronts using a template.

I got them all fitted but did have to sand a bit off one of the sides as it was binding slightly at the rear. 

After tidying up the lipping on the slide out I got it fitted.

I then hinged the front of the drawer. I used some small butt hinges so they aren't too obtrusive. 

I then got some pieces glued up for the four shelves and left them in the clamps overnight. Tomorrow I shall fit the back and get the shelves finished then a good sanding is on the cards.


----------



## lenh (Feb 27, 2009)

Alan, thanks for the reply on the brand of router, chuck and bit. I have the same issue with a spiral bit when used with a collet adapter. Wants to pull itself out. CherryvilleChuck put me on to a company Elaire Corporation. They understood the issue. They recommended one of their adapters. It has 8 slots in stead of the 4 slots that mine has. At $12 I bought one. I haven't gotten it yet but I sure hope it works. I like using spiral bits. 

Desk is going to be beautiful - can't wait to see it with a coat of finish.

Len


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Today I managed to get it all together after a good sanding. I finished the shelves which will be adjustable. I also got the doors drilled for the concealed hinges and finally got them hung. They need trimming to fit now and I will get this done on Monday. I still have to make the door knobs which I shall also get done on Monday. Anyway this is how it looks now.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

That looks really nice Alan.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Looks good, Alan.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Wow I'm impressed Alan . I'm sure I could never pull off what you've created as its getting more complicated as you go and I had no idea there was going to be this much involved. It's very neat watching it come together


----------



## AndyL (Jun 3, 2011)

Looks great!

I'm curious about your design process Alan. Do you draw up plans or sketches when you make something like this? How much detail do you go into?


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Hi Andy. I draw up the plans in Sketchup, Nothing fancy just the general layout like this: 

If I have something like a joint I am not sure about I will go into more detail with the joint but otherwise I know what joints I will use on what. HTH.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Well at last it is finished. (I hate waxing) :fie: I have spent the last couple of days making the knobs and putting the finish on it. I realised how rusty I was at turning as it has been so long since I had done any.  Here it is all complete.

Here with all of the shelves installed.

I had some green baize left over from the cutlery tray so used this for the bottom of the drawers. :yes4:

This was the cutlery tray now it's finished.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Nice work there Alan


----------



## vzbingo (Mar 1, 2012)

Impressive Alan! It's come out very nicely.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Thanks guys. I just got back from delivering this and took some shots of it in place.



Customer was happy with it and said he will recommend me.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I will recommend you too. Great job Alan.


----------

